# My newest tank in progress



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Step one the dirt.. Mineralized bagged topsoil and garden dirt









A butter tub cut down and green pant to hold the filter.
Using the tub to hold the dirt away from the filter to keep the water getting mucked up when cleaning.
i putt gravel in the tub to help keep it from floating.










...Dirt in and playing with the rocks...


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

cat liter and gravel.










+ rocks










Hummm now what to add next? i Know!


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Micranthemum tweediei AKA 'Monte Carlo'


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

...Update...


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Feb 2016


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think this is a beautiful biotope-like tank, except for the painted gravel. That makes it look so fake. I think if you swap that for sand, this tank would look amazing!


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank You. 
...In hindsight the painted gravel was pretty stupid...


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I like the set up and the gravel.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

You can always vacuum most of it away and cover it with something else.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

The gravel looks fine... Maybe not completely natural, but then you've got PVC work in the back... Colour-wise, it doesn't clash with anything in a major way (like clown-puke or other neon gravels) Also, who cares... I have yet to see an aquarium that actually looks like real natural habitat... We're making interpreted representations here, at best... If the tank excites you, motivates you, you're proud of it, and you're having fun, you're doing a lot of things right. Just enjoy it and move on to the next project, IMO.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like the tank. The only objection is that the equipment is so visible. I doubt that I would have noticed the gravel if it hadn't been pointed out. Overall, it has a very simple, uncontrived look.

But Skizhx made the most important point! None of us have to look at it everyday, take care of it, or pay for it. If it makes you happy, then it is a success.


----------



## Scardola (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the tank. I too don't like painted gravels, but as others aready wrote, in this case I noticed it only because someone pointed it out. Probably when the _Micranthemum_ will grow, the colour will be even less visible.
Painted gravels, in particular the colourful "confetti-like" gravels are a pain in the eye in those horrible psychedelic thanks with plastic plants and colourful plastic "decorations". 
This one for me has a nice natural look, instead.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Skizhx said:


> The gravel looks fine... Maybe not completely natural, but then you've got PVC work in the back... Colour-wise, it doesn't clash with anything in a major way (like clown-puke or other neon gravels) Also, who cares... I have yet to see an aquarium that actually looks like real natural habitat... We're making interpreted representations here, at best... If the tank excites you, motivates you, you're proud of it, and you're having fun, you're doing a lot of things right. Just enjoy it and move on to the next project, IMO.


[smilie=n:


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I like the gravel. I like tanks that don't look like a cookie cutter. Mine has a couple "decorations" in that most planted tank people don't do. But I like them for my BN to have a hiding place. 
Lovely vals. For some reason those always die when I add them to my tank.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------

